# Raceface Deus XC Farben



## BertoneGT (28. Juni 2004)

Hallo Phil Claus,

da ich grad auf der Suche nach einer neuen Kurbel bin, hab ich mich auchmal etwas zur neuen Deus XC informiert.
Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass es die neben Silber & Schwarz auch in Rot und Weiss geben soll.

Besonders an der weissen Variante wär ich interessiert, aber leider hab ich im Internet keinerlei Fotos dazu gefunden.
Kannst du mir da evtl weiterhelfen?

Und noch eine Frage zur schwarzen: sind Kurbel + Blätter schwarz, oder nur die Kurbel samt Arme? Auf einem Bild der ähnlichen Atlas war nämlich nur die Kurbel selber schwarz, die Blätter aber silber

Vielen Dank & Gruss
Christian


----------



## Phil Claus (29. Juni 2004)

Hallo Christian,

die Race Face Deus X-Type Kurbel  ist in den Farben silber und schwarz erhältlich. Zu den Plänen, die Deus X-Type Kurbel  in den Farben rot und weiss zu bauen kann ich derzeit nur vermerken, daß uns noch kein geplanter Poduktionstermin vorliegt, d.h. wir können keine Aussage treffen, ob und wann die von Dir gewünsche Variante zur Verfügung stehen wird, sorry.

Die Kurbeln unterscheiden sich nur durch die Farbe der Kurbel, nicht der Kettenblätter, die zum derzeitigen Zeitpunkt nur in silber erhältlich sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BertoneGT (29. Juni 2004)

Danke fuer die Info!
Naja, wenn es nicht weiss wird - die schwarze ist auch nicht schlecht.

Christian


----------



## Phil Claus (30. Juni 2004)

Hallo Christian,

ich freue mich, daß ich helfen konnte. Deinen nächstgelegenen Race Face Performance Products Dealer erreichst Du hier.

p.s. Die DEUS X-Type in black sieht ziemlich cool aus


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (30. Juni 2004)

Bin ja auch an der Deus interessiert, doch finde ich sollte die schwarze Kurbel auch mit schwarzen Blättern kommen. Finde ich sieht optisch doch um einiges besser aus. Ist da was in Planung?


----------



## Phil Claus (1. Juli 2004)

Hallo M.E.C. Hammer,

Komplette Kettenblätterkits (22/32/44) in der Farbe schwarz für die X-Type Kurbeln (Deus, Atlas, Diabolus) sind in Planung und sollten nach der Eurobike im September bei Deinem Race Face Händler  zur Verfügung stehen.


----------



## XC_Freund (1. Juli 2004)

Ich habe gerade auch das Angebot für rot oder weiß gepulverte Deus X-Type gefunden. Das Angebot gibt es bei GypzyBikz ( www.starbike.com ). Kennt jemand den Laden?


----------



## Phil Claus (1. Juli 2004)

Hallo XC_Freund,

leider handelt es sich hierbei um einen Geschäftspartner, welcher offensichtlich nur die Original geposteten Daten der Homepage übernommen hat ohne die Verfügbarkeit zu prüfen. Die Kurbel ist de facto nicht erhältlich. Sollte sich dieser Status ändern, werden wir dies sofort auf unserer Homepage www.bikeaction.de veröffentlichen.


----------

